# Haunt owners, what can I do now in HS to prepare me for owning a haunt



## StickmanSam321 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys. I am in high school and acting in grey house Haunts here in my town. What classes or extra activities can I do in the interest in becoming a haunt operator?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take business classes, because haunt operators spend most of their time handling the business end of a haunt. You'll need to learn about budgeting, financing, accounting (basic bookkeeping), human resources, employment law, and that's just the start.

Get involved in theater productions and learn as much as you can about the technical aspects of putting on a show - props, costuming, lighting, sound, and casting.

Pick the brains of the people who run the haunt where you're working. Learn as much as you can about what goes on behind the scenes to keep a haunt running and successful.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Sam, I dont think I have much more to add to what has already been said but Ill give you my two cents as a non-haunt owner. Im a home haunter and I would love to have the chance to have my own Haunt, however the cost of start up is too much and I have a stable job that I cannot afford to leave to start a Haunt. That being said, I can still offer some advice. I had my own business for 10 years and while it was not as successful as it should be I learned a few things about why it wasnt and why I like to have a stable job.

Marketing is so important and so is cash flow, you need money and you need a good marketing person. If you cannot or dont want to do marketing when you start your haunt you can hire someone, you need to figure out what you love to do the best and what you are good at and stick to that, let the person that loves to design websites do that and let the marketing person do their thing. You need to learn how to manage people and delegate what you cannot do. You cannot wear every hat in your business. That being said you should try and take as many marketing and business management classes as possible. You will need to know what it takes to get a business up and profitable. It wont matter how awesome your haunt looks if nobody comes. 

You can always figure out how to build your haunt and all the other fun stuff, but if you dont have money to run the haunt and dont have customers you will not do well. Running a business is hard, Im sure there are plenty of crappy haunted houses that are profitable. It isnt always how good you are but rather how good other people think you are. 

I would start learning and practicing marketing your own haunt via social media, learn how to get people to your home haunt and get buzz in your neighborhood. Again, eventually you can hire someone to do this if marketing isnt your thing , but it may have to be something you need to do.

I think that also you should know that your ability to take risk is high at your age, through your twenties you are young enough where you have the ability to fail at a business and its really just you that will be eating Ramen noodles every day. Once you get married and have kids your risk levels will drop, you cant spend all your money advertising a haunt that may or may not make money when you have to buy shoes for your kids or put food on your table.

If I were you I would get a job in a haunt and learn from the best in your area. Have another job where you can save money and live as cheap as possible. All while going to college and learning business. Marketing, Accounting, management, etc etc etc. Its not the fun stuff but I think if you can learn that you will have a good base for your haunt business. The fun stuff like set design is good to know, but you have to learn the hard stuff as well. Does that make sense?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd add small business administration, theater and stage management, and set design/prop building for the theater. But you will find that everything you can learn about every facet of the theater and haunts in specific will be a help. More people "kill off" their own haunts beca use they go into them with the idea that they will manage and oversee everything, and because of that they either burn out quickly and/or lose sight that it's a business and that you have to be able to step back and run it as a business rather than as something to entertain yourself. Learning human resources skills is also a major plus.


----------



## RottenJack (Feb 3, 2016)

I think the first question is what aspect of haunt operation do you want to be involved?

If it is front of the house, you need business administration, book keeping, some management training especially if you would have a large venue. Try Junior Achievement in High school. You get to rub with business leaders who are also willing to assist in business plans and such when working with high schoolers (depending on the method, you actually design a product or such and could use your ideas to develop and explore the type of business you envision). See if there are any clubs (or start one) that develop some aspect of business or planning where you can get real world experience by being mentored by someone. Business people love to show kids the ropes. Any entrepreneur classes are valuable. 

If you are thinking to explore the back of the house, tech classes, welding, construction etc. are good bases to have familiarity with. Also computers and robotics classes would be of a benefit. Math is always a popular thing to know and Physics is a good place to learn about movement , stress points and basic things in Engineering. And don't forget Art and Design classes to learn how to design flyers and other needed advertising and promotional materials and their development. Also, if your school has a television program, get involved to understand how that medium works and get a basic knowledge on advertising and showmanship that can assist you when it's time to let the public you are open for business. 

Its good you have a desire to challenge yourself to get the tools now for success later. Most students aren't as motivated. And if you haven't a clue, I'm a teacher. Any questions, just ask.


----------



## StickmanSam321 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you for the help. I kinda forgot I posted this here and realised you guys had offered some really good help! Over the summer I had been actively talking with one of the professional haunt owners in my area. I got an acting job and LOVED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE OF IT! I felt like I didn't even work. I ended up getting best new actor and took every chance I could to wander the house before the show and pay attention to how things were designed and others. As far as school I have enrolled in a CAD (computer aided drafting) class, art class, drama class, and woodworking and am hoping to just be well rounded and learn as much as I can. I also bought an airbrush kit just recently and have started doing makeup on myself. I truly love and have a passion for haunting and bless my haunt owner's heart because she is amazing at teaching and explaining things to me. I'm pretty sure I'll see you around the thread in years to come


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

First things first... Buy the book Good to Great by Jim Collins and read it three times. Look it up online and you'll see why I recommend this book. 

Get involved and start networking now. Networking is critical in business and you will never know who you might meet. There are plenty of meet ups, events, conventions, workshops and other opportunities to network around you I'm sure. Make contact cards and hand them out appropriately. 

Learn how to put together a solid business plan. Do research on the topic. It's another critical part of business ownership. It helps with financing, investors, etc. A business plan is not a short narrative but rather a detailed examination of your current position in the market, goals, SWOT analysis and so on. 

Teach yourself business finance and accounting. You have to be able to manage cashflow, budget and project. 

That's about all I can think of but, then again, it's 2:30 am here and I can't sleep. I might have left something out.


----------

